# Wait lads; I've got an idea...



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry about the vagary in the title - couldn't get the whole concept in the title.

Teclis is broken right now. So I decided to build a list around him. :grin:

But, I wanted to handicap myself a bit. So I decided I would give him Lore of Beasts. On reflection, this might be one of THE BEST Lores to give him, but it was a genuine attempt to reduce the cheese in the beard.

The problem came when deciding the core of the army.

I thought supporting mages of Shadow and Life would be useful, and I would love to squeeze in a couple Nobles geared to benefit from the character specific spells, but alackaday, I don't think I'd have points.

3-4 Eagles is awesome - suddenly that march blocker can be a BEAST.

Some RBTs (poss 3) is compulsory I feel, and a big block of PG to baby sit Teclis. 2 big(ish) blocks of sea guard as speed bumps... and then it fell apart really. Started thinking about Caradryan and Korhil, SMoH and DP LCoC... Had no idea how to flesh out the army with MSU that would benefit the best from the Beast spells.

So I would love your ideas. Feel free to rubbish the list theme, but either way I'd be interested to hear your opinion on how you would make the best of the idea.

+rep for ideas I like if I haven't repped you too recently.

I'll be back in a couple hours...


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

by the sounds of it your doing a true army with units gathered from every part of ulthuan s omaybe some ellyrian reavers also i don't know what you have for the army already but look hard at iob set also a fewe nobles would benefit immensley from lore of beasts 6 s7 attacks each essentially look at your army book and get what appeals to you most


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

No offense mate but nerfing Teclis deliberately is morally approximately as heart-warming as hitting your opponent with a truck instead of a train: hes still dead, the only question left is the number of pieces he'll be torn apart. If you'd be playing me I'd tell you not to go easy on me and give him Lore of Death or Shadows, but thats just me having a sensitive pride. If your friends at your LGS don't mind then I suppose I shouldn't either, right? 

Otherwise, what Cheese meister said, though I'd add that you have one of the best Initiative in the bloody game, so on second thoughts giving Teclis Lore of Beasts isn't a nerf - if you have the army that works well with his chosen Lore.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty much what khorothis said, I would rather you lawl through my army with teclis with lore of metal/shadow then go "easy" with lore of beasts.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Apart from echoing the above, Teclis is not a game breaker.... seriously. All that needs to be done is for an opponent to be able to have a viable strategy to remove him. For his points, yes he is great, he can dominate the magic phase with ease and can cause a world of hurt to you. However he is just as vulnerable as any other character on the board, more so if you consider his toughness. He is not the end all of WFB.

Things Teclis does not like;

Any type of Assassin suicide squad. Whether it be Skaven, DE, etc.
Snipers.
Warmachines and constant ranged fire on his unit until its gone.
Flying creatures or mosnters with killer characters hitting the flank or rear of his unit once they are engaged by an anvil at the front.

Depending on your opponent he has quite a few ways to stop Teclis as well, from high MR, magic items and even removing some of his spells via special race specific items too. Some armies will struggle, but he is no more no less than a very effective mage. If somebody wants to point sink that many points into him as a choice, then have to spend a heap protecting him as well, great, it gives the opponent more than enough chance to really do some serious damage or win via objectives.

I would rather see as the above posters state, you use him with a better lore. However if you wish to go beasts and wish to build an army around that... take it from another perspective. Take a level 2 or level 4 with beasts and run that in conjunction with another mage. Beasts is a great support lore and would give you some great combinations.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Must agree with you all. Just wanted to run a Beasts based army. Have decided to write up a VC army rather than HE.

Thanks guys.


----------

